# FEMA contacting MPS about food supplies



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.survivalandbeyond.net/survival-food-company-urgently-contacted-by-fema/



> Actual email recieved by Matt of MyPatriotSupply.com. (Image: MyPatriotSupply.com)
> Matt of _MyPatriotSupply.com_ wrote, âhere we are, August 2013 and FEMA once again is trying to *buy up large stockpiles of food*. And they donât want anyone to know it, and they want to take immediately delivery.



I am putting this here, as I find it a reason for us to check our supplies, etc.

I trust Matt, MPS - and this is something everyone on this forum needs to read, and consider for themselves.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.mypatriotsupply.com/Articles.asp?ID=315

From the web page.

part of what Matt posted:


> I *do not believe* these critical emergency food supplies should be in the hands of the government, stored in *some secret warehouse* only to be brought out and distributed to their own agencies first, with the rest of us getting table scraps long after we need it.
> 
> These life-saving meals belong in the hands of people like you and me. This is why *I declined the opportunity to sell to the Department of Homeland Security.*
> *
> But let's not forget the most important part of this: Why the sudden sense of urgency? What do they know that we do not?*


*
*


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Are they just getting advance information on production capacity or do they really want it NOW! Seems they would want pricing info if it was for an immediate need.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Darren check the web page in the second post. Also, the pricing is on the website.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

they done this not long ago and it took months for the company to catch up that actually made them.


they already dried up one product.....longterm food is next.couple this with all the crop damage from rain in southeast.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I read the letter and am confused. The letter is asking about availability and shipping times. Nothing was actually ordered or even indicating they are going to be ordering.
Isn't this more likely some agency compliing a list of places where they can order if there is a need for emergency supplies? Or I suppose a place they can go and get supplies if needed?


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks Angie. I trust Matt too.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Thanks Angie! I saw that too, but wasn't sure how to post it.

I think they are acting like many businesses, checking on availability before making the purchase. This isn't the first time they've done thins. Often I call and verify price and availability, then place the order....all in the same phone call. They seem to be doing the same thing, just with e-mail.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

The government does not normally purchase in this manner.

They put out a request for quote for a product or service, and the large, small, small/minority set aside, etc. Then companies that fit that critera and think they can do the business send in a quote, then it goes from there. 

This is not normal.

ETA: http://www.findrfp.com/Government-Contracting/Gov-Contract-Home.aspx


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

https://www.fbo.gov/

where businesses search for opportunities.
Just to show you normal.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I personally think some kind of troll sent that email to Matt. I surely does not read like an official notice at all.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

I especially liked the idea of a "Blackberry" phone link. Can you say dead platform? 

In any event, that email is not an offer to purchase. I can sense some low-level staffer being given a task - find all sources of supplies of food for hurricane season, get the delivery speed, and put that into a spreadsheet so that we can make a flowchart which we will copy to yada yada. Being a lazy low-level staffer, he creates a form letter email instead of picking up his blackberry. 

I do think it is a step up from "Dear Mr. Patriot. This is Rashid form the FEMA Washington office. We have immediate need of four pallets of your good food. We will send you a check for four millon dollors and you may keep the difference."


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Interesting a "quiet" food buy the same weekend we get a terror alert.for the month. something/somebody being setup??

There are a couple threads going around now where Obama is explaining the FEMA camps. The actual vid was posted a couple months ago. So I didn't post it. Dont need the hassle


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

in january they said ammo would be fine in a few months...well its august....ah..thats starting 8 month in and here theres no ammo to be had unless you pay high bucks for it.


last time the govt bought long term food it was about 6 months before you could get anything from that one manufacturer of the product.

p.s.you cant find brass or primers here at all.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Harry Chickpea said:


> I especially liked the idea of a "Blackberry" phone link. Can you say dead platform?
> 
> In any event, that email is not an offer to purchase. I can sense some low-level staffer being given a task - find all sources of supplies of food for hurricane season, get the delivery speed, and put that into a spreadsheet so that we can make a flowchart which we will copy to yada yada. Being a lazy low-level staffer, he creates a form letter email instead of picking up his blackberry.
> 
> I do think it is a step up from "Dear Mr. Patriot. This is Rashid form the FEMA Washington office. We have immediate need of four pallets of your good food. We will send you a check for four millon dollors and you may keep the difference."


Harry - I do understand you like to dismiss things such as this and that's just fine.
And your comment about the blackberry - so out of touch. All our guys negiotiating with the government on contracts use them and they are company issued. Something with them is how much contract work is done. So to me, and the emails I see everyday - blackberry is totally reasonable to see.


Everyone else, read the attached (if you wish); do something or nothing, whatever you are comfortable with - and then hope things come out the way you are expecting.
Anyone else, that chooses to notice this and other things going on in the world, it will never hurt to can a bit more, or how ever you do your stock piling and rotating, etc.


----------



## plowhand (Aug 14, 2005)

The local Walmart, and the pawnshops are beginning to have ammo. Saw it yesterday, but not like they used to have it, and the prices are about like they used to be. Still got the 3 box limit at Walmart.
Anybody got the Mossberg 500 12 gauge....thinking about getting 1st shotgun that holds more than 3 shells!


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

It sounds to me like they are fishing to get an idea of how much inventory MPS has on hand and how much he can get quickly. Remember, Obama has the authority (via EO) in an emergency to take control of everything. Knowing where the goods are would be quite helpful. My response as a business owner would be that I have nothing on hand for quick shipment. I only do drop shipments.

In terms of prepping, I have enough of Mountain House type stuff and don't need any. But if I did need some and could afford it, now would be a good time to consider.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

I understand. The gov. continued to use outdated computers on the shuttle as well. Just wondering what will happen if the company goes belly-up

http://slant.investorplace.com/2013/08/blackberry-stock-bankruptcy-breakup-bbry-aapl/

I dismiss some stuff, not others. However, from my general feeling of unease, I still agree with you that topping off preps now seems like a good idea no matter what.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

All my dealings with Matt have been prompt and professional so I don't doubt our government could be sending fishing notices to him if he says so. Higher threat level with the embassy closings/increased terror threats. I don't know why but I have increasing feeling of doom and urgency to get my preps topped off.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Harry Chickpea said:


> I especially liked the idea of a "Blackberry" phone link. Can you say dead platform?


Actually Blackberry is still alive, it's not well, but part of my job (a small part) is administering the Blackberry Server for my company. Blackberry still has its fans.


----------



## skeeter (Mar 23, 2013)

Sorry, but, I believe you all are being a bit overly suspicious, which is prudent but can also be detrimental too. I would of liked to have seen the department that had made the contact to see what their function actually is within the agency. 

Actually it very much looks like a normal email from a government agency and an inquiry to find out more about partnering with the survival food company. This means an opportunity to actually help people in the time of a disaster. If you successfully partner with a government agency in this function, it could enable many opportunities to further your cause. Sorry, but I think you missed an opportunity to help others and your goals.

I am not discounting that this could of been a government ploy and a way to take control of the food supply for people that store extra. But, contact and some discussions would have provided assurance/evidence of their actual purpose.

Also as a future note, a blackberry is the only phone authorized for the government to provide an employee. It can be an indicator that this person has enough authority to make a purchase or submit a vendor list for the function that they addressed in the email.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Skeeter: nope, I just quit a federal government job and was issued an i-phone. I think it depends upon the agency.

My immediate thought when I read the OP was "just like the ammo the government bought". Who knows - we'll see. People I know are just buying things on sale, rotating their stock and have meat on the hoof.


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

Eh. Fema's role is to be prepared in advance of an emergency. This sounds like they're just gathering info. 

With Washington's budget woes, they may not be able to appropriate funding for food stockpiles until a disaster actually happens, but at least this way they know who's got what, where it is, and how quickly it can be mobilized. I don't see anything wrong with this -- if they can feed the zombies after a disaster, the zombies don't show up at our place looking for hand outs, if you know what I mean. 

There are all sorts of emergencies they need to think about, from the probable to the improbable -- could be anything from a cat 5 hurricane takes out the east coast, half of California falls off into the ocean, tsunami hits Seattle, solar flare takes out a chunk of our power network, a severe drought, a nasty epidemic, Al Qaeda comes up with a creative way to screw with our supply chain, N. Korea sets off a high altitude air burst, etc ... all the things that are FEMA's job to deal with.


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

Cygnet said:


> ... all the things that are FEMA's job to deal with.


Humm, I think I'd rather rely on myself and my network rather than FEMA. I consider that my job.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

logbuilder said:


> Humm, I think I'd rather rely on myself and my network rather than FEMA. I consider that my job.


While I totally agree with you, most people don't, just look at any disaster and you have people lining up for government help and complaining about how long it took them to get there.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

FEMA is that chore girl who's job it is to scatter occasional cracked grain among the free ranging animals, so that those animals will come running when the master desires it.

...........or, another way of looking at it.........

http://www.aldeer.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&topic=40510&gonew=1

From the article..........

CATCHING PIGS 

There was a chemistry professor in a large college that had some exchange students in the class. One day while the class was in the lab, the professor noticed one young man, an exchange student, who kept rubbing his back and stretching as if his back hurt. The professor asked the young man what was the matter. The student told him he had a bullet lodged in his back. He had been shot while fighting communists in his native country who were trying to overthrow his country's government and install a new communist regime.

In the midst of his story, he looked at the professor and asked a strange question. He asked:

"Do you know how to catch wild pigs?"

The professor thought it was a joke and asked for the punch line.

The young man said that it was no joke. "You catch wild pigs by finding a suitable place in the woods and putting corn on the ground. The pigs find it and begin to come every day to eat the free corn. "When they are used to coming every day, you put a fence down one side of the place where they are used to coming. When they get used to the fence, they begin to eat the corn again and you put up another side of the fence.

"They get used to that and start to eat again. You continue until you have all four sides of the fence up with a gate in the last side. "The pigs, which are used to the free corn, start to come through the gate to eat that free corn again. You then slam the gate on them and catch the whole herd. Suddenly the wild pigs have lost their freedom. They run around and around inside the fence, but they are caught. Soon they go back to eating the free corn. They are so used to it that they have forgotten how to forage in the woods for themselves, so they accept their captivity."

The young man then told the professor that is exactly what he sees happening in America . The government keeps pushing us toward Communism/Socialism/Collectivism and keeps spreading the free corn out in the form of programs such as supplemental income, tax credit for unearned income, tax exemptions, tobacco subsidies, dairy subsidies, payments not to plant crops (CRP), welfare, medicine, drugs, etc. while we continually lose our freedoms, just a little at a time.

One should always remember two truths: There is no such thing as a free lunch and you can never hire someone to provide a service for you cheaper than you can do it yourself.

If you see that all of this wonderful government 'help' is a problem confronting the future of democracy in America , you might want to send this on to your friends. If you think the free ride is essential to your way of life, then you will probably deny this could happen. But God help us all when the gate slams shut!

******end of article******


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Cygnet said:


> With Washington's budget woes, they may not be able to appropriate funding for food stockpiles....


I thought they could just print some more money to pay for whatever they want. :stirpot:


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Forerunner, that is an excellent analogy story there. Yup.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I'm curious...
Companies that have associated with Glenn Beck have come under fire and I wonder if he (Matt) may be an almost victim of .gov abusing its powers as in the IRS scandal. "Patriot" is one of those words...and Glenn Beck is most definitely disliked by our current admin.

Food for Thought!


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

There's nothing about the email that indicates FEMA intends to make a purchase in the near future, urgent or otherwise. If you want to be appalled, be appalled that they're just now getting around to compiling this information when it should have been collected _decades_ ago. 

I agree with the poster that said preparedness is an individual duty, but as far as the current structure of our government and society is concerned FEMA's job is to prepare for widespread disasters -- and there will be millions waiting in line for that help. The whereabouts and availability of key supplies are a pretty important part of preparedness. The fact that they've never bothered to request inventories and shipping capabilities from companies who specialize in emergency rations before only reinforces how utterly inept they are. Can't say the same about Matt's business sense, though -- that's for sure.


----------



## Raymond James (Apr 15, 2013)

logbuilder said:


> It sounds to me like they are fishing to get an idea of how much inventory MPS has on hand and how much he can get quickly. Remember, Obama has the authority (via EO) in an emergency to take control of everything. Knowing where the goods are would be quite helpful. My response as a business owner would be that I have nothing on hand for quick shipment. I only do drop shipments.
> 
> In terms of prepping, I have enough of Mountain House type stuff and don't need any. But if I did need some and could afford it, now would be a good time to consider.


President Eisenhower put in place the laws to redistribute food in emergency. Been updated by every President sine though never used. 

Your statement that President Obama could do this is correct but I think that way it is said without an historical reference can lead some to believe something different/new is afoot. 

It is a common practice in emergency planning to ask businesses about normal inventory, types of products stored to establish a resource list of who is likely to have an item should they need to order it. 

This type of resource listing is found at every county emergency operations center.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

you don't even need a fence , 

2 woman and a man were riding an escalator half way up the escalator stops , this is so disturbing that they just stand there , the man starts into a panic about how they are trapped , stuck , and they break out their phones and start calling for help , to cancel appointments or tell work they will be late

they were never trapped only convinced of their entrapment , trapped by their anxiety about being trapped 

build the crutch then watch them fall over on a good leg when the crutch breaks


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

FEMA may be "just shopping around", but I bet in the end, they are looking for a list of who purchased from Matt.."just in case they need to appropriate food", they will have a list of those completed with addresses". The government is all about compiling lists of who has what and where it is and how much it is worth. 

No I am not a conspiracy theorist, I am a person who sees beyond what the government tells me it wants me to see. I have not trusted the government at all, ever. The government is made up of individuals who do not have my best interests in mind. Congress and the House..they have their best interests in mind.

Prove me wrong by showing me how they embrace Ocare..


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

OK my weird gene just activated.
Perhaps they are testing out to see what suppliers are willing to play ball in order to find a way to shut those who won't down later.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Keep in mind, MPS is a retailor, not wholesaler. Kind of like the gov't going to Wally world to buy bullets rather than Remington, Federal, etc.


----------



## TomYaz (Oct 5, 2010)

IMHO just a fishing expedition. I would think the Feds would go right to the manufactuerer, and not a distributor?


----------

